
The Lost History of the ‘City’ of Brooklyn - sillybilly
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/urbs/the-lost-history-of-the-city-of-brooklyn/
======
anonu
The image at the top of the article is interesting. It shows Brooklyn in 1979.
A completed Brooklyn bridge spans the east River. However, The Brooklyn bridge
wasnt completed until 4 years later..

~~~
dayofthedaleks
The towers were up by 1876 and the main cables were being hung by 1879 so the
artist really only had to fill in the decking and approaches.

Since Governors Island looks just plain goofy I'm going to assume the
illustration was promotional art for somebody wanting to sell property in Park
Slope.

plus ça change...

~~~
chrisseaton
Do you realise you two are talking about entirely different centuries to each
other?

~~~
dtwest
It's just a typo in the first comment, they are talking about the same thing
given the context.

